# webcam under Rs 500



## akash_billa (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I want to buy a webcam..My Max. budget is Rs.500..
My internet speed is 512kbps..I think its sufficient for video chat..
Please suggest me some good webcams..
Thanks in advance..


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 28, 2012)

You Have To Increase 100 More To Get The Best Webcam...
               You can go for Frontech jil-2218 web cam as it comes around Rs. 600.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 28, 2012)

Logitech c110 is a decent webcam for around 700.


----------



## akash_billa (Jun 28, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> Logitech c110 is a decent webcam for around 700.



In flipkart its showing Rs.826 Pls under Rs.600..



ankit.kumar010203 said:


> You Have To Increase 100 More To Get The Best Webcam...
> You can go for Frontech jil-2218 web cam as it comes around Rs. 600.



where i can get frontech jil-2218?..can u give me the link?


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't go for Frontech Iball shits.. Buy Logitech.. highly recommended


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 29, 2012)

Logitech Webcam C110 - Buy Online in India for Rs.699 as on 29th June 2012 - Price, Features, Reviews, Specifications, Photos, Videos | BuyThePrice.com

this could be the best deal in ur budget.. though its lil high from ur budget.. but its worth.. 
apply some coupon get arnd rs50 less also..


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 29, 2012)

WTF just day before yesterday it was 745 in Flipkart. and i was just comparing the price with the below given Kolkata Shop. 

*MD COMPUTERS*

Wait, increase your fund and then enjoy. Patience is a virtue.

if you r a Chetak Rider then see this:

*FRONTECH 2241*

You are just wasting that hard earned 500/-


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 29, 2012)

akash_billa said:


> In flipkart its showing Rs.826 Pls under Rs.600..
> 
> 
> 
> where i can get frontech jil-2218?..can u give me the link?



I am Sorry!,Recently There Is Not Any Website Who Is selling This Device....


----------

